# The impossibility of costs.........



## Harlequinne

squeemish I be sir, when costs are relayed. To me the Highway by my-way, is far too the cant mate, a deals a deal they tell me at school, but where oh why do i have to put up with? 
thats probably why


----------



## Tapkaara

Yeah, I agree. It really is like that.


----------



## JoeGreen

Harlequinne said:


> squeemish I be sir, when costs are relayed. To me the Highway by my-way, is far too the cant mate, a deals a deal they tell me at school, but where oh why do i have to put up with?
> thats probably why


But if squeemish you be, wouldn't the highway be that way? And if the deal is dealt hadn't you already been felt?


----------

